# Steering wheel locked



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

It's 95 ou and I'm stuck in walmart parking lot my steering wheel I locked how do I unlock it


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

You have the key turned and the steering wheel is still locked?


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

The key won't turn and the steering wheel won't either


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You must have the wheels cocked to one side. Try turning the wheel further in the direction it's going now, and while holding it, turn the key to unlock wheel. You're going to have to turn the wheel hard to do this. I've had this happen b/4.....


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I had it towed home u can't turn th wheels they are locked I jacked the front end up the wheels are lock and the key won't turn slides in and out easy but no turn


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

04blueskys said:


> I had it towed home u can't turn th wheels they are locked I jacked the front end up the wheels are lock and the key won't turn slides in and out easy but no turn


Why did you have it towed home? It should have been towed to your repair shop, or the nearest GM dealer.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I had my buddy tow it home for me cuz I didn't think it was gonna thi much of a pain.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Find anything yet?


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

If key wont turn and steering wheel is locked, there are few solutions. 

1. insert a key, tap the end of the key slightly with something (tool or something) and then try turning the key again. This works for a lot of cases. 

2. Pull the key out, spray (solution - forgot the name of top of my head) into key hole and rise it out few times. Then re-insert the key and try turning. if it wont turn, then also tap the top of the key with something hard (tool, hammer, pliers, etc.) and then try to turn the key again.


When i got my 05 GTO and i only had it for a month, same thing happened to me. STEP 1 worked for me, but for some GTOs, step 2 works. I just dont know the name of the solution you supposed to spray in the key hole (search it on here and you will find it).

Hope this help

Step 1 worked for me and after that, i never had locking issue again. But if i ever do, i will tap the top of the key and hope it resolves my problem.

Good Luck


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I tryed step one and nothin. I'm gonna run to my auto store in the morning and buy sum spray for it. Thanks for all the help I'll let you know if it works thanks


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

Nothin is working does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you used graphite lube with no luck then your in for a treat. Search the forum because I believe there is a right up on how to fix this. It happened to many GTOs.


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I found the write up an the key has to turn to on to fix it I can't turn the key at all. So I guess I'm [email protected]&$arty:


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Time for a 30 pack!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Try some Aerokroil or WD40 and spray into key slot. Insert key,
in and out a few times. Repeat a few times and try to turn. Also, try to put a little turning
pressure on the wheel.
This worked for me. Now I just spray a shot of Aerokroil in every 6-8 months.
I have a new cylinder assembly, but don't really need it.

Larry


----------



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

I kind you not I prayed to god for th key to turn I got in the car and turned the key. Thank god


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should have prayed in the parking lot.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

This is why I dislike Column Locks.

I wish there was a way to disable them.


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*new keys*

Same problem here, happened of course, at only the worst times, like 1:00am in the parking lot of a bar!
I had my son drive down to me with my extra key & a shot of Lloyds liquid wrench, the new key unlocked it the first try, i always carry it now & it happened again yesterday
New key worked again!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be more concerned with the fact that you don't know why it locked up in the first place or why it unlocked.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

HP11 said:


> I'd be more concerned with the fact that you don't know why it locked up in the first place or why it unlocked.


:agree Busy as he/she is these days, I kind of doubt God heard that particular prayer.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I spray WD-40 in my cylinders when this happens. Everyone says to use graphite, but that is what clogged it up in the first place. My lincoln LS did the same thing. I sprayed wd in it, didn't work. Came out later, turned the key and it worked, hasn't given a problem since. Stupid new cars.


----------

